# Ekos



## lward (Nov 2, 2012)

Would like opinions for the following

Right heart catheterization
Placement of inferior vena cava filter
Placement of EKOS catheters in both pulmonary arteries
Pulmonary angiography, bilateral
angiography of left subclavian vein

Pulmonary angiography was performed using 6 French angled pigtail catheters.  IVC filter was then placed using usal technique.  After placement of IVC filter an 8 French sheath was placed.  Using the 8 French sheath for access, an EKOS catheter was placed in the right pulmonary artery per usual technique.  TPA was injected.  Then using the usual technique, and the EKOS catheter was placed in the left pulmonary artery.  TPA was again introduced.  The patient was then hooked up to the EKOS macines and infusion of TPA through each catheter was performed.

Right heart pressures were obtained during the procedure and initial pulmonary and subclavian angiography was performed to determine if there was a thrombus in the upper chest.



The patient will return to the catheterization laboratory for removal of the EKOS catheters after confirming dissolution of at least 50 to 60% of the thrombus.

93451  Right heart catheterization
93568  Pulmonary angiography
37201  Infusion for Thrombolysis
75896  S & I

All opinions welcome


----------

